# looking for a rod builder



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

My wife's birthday is coming up in july and I would like to get her a rod. If anyone is taking orders at the moment and could get it done by July would be awesome.

Thanks

Justin


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

talk to ernie cavitts aka linda&ernie on here

ernie wraps some of the best rods ive ever seen, you wont be disapointed


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Ben. Ernie canhave a rod for your wife by her bd. If youare stilllooking for someone to build it you can call him at 375-2757. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Call Southern Quality Custom Rods. Paul and Bonnie. They have a great selection and also build great rods. Callcell # 850-232-1345. Paul will hook you up. Great work and priced cheap. As a fisherman himself, I send alot of work his way. He will tell me one price (which I always think is to low, so I up the price a bit) Dealing with him directly will get you bettter pricing than going thru me. Tell him Kristi sent you his way and you will be set for life.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

A buddy of mine builds some pretty sweet rods and im sure he could build exactly what u want for a very reasonable price that you would be satisfied with.Shoot him a pm if yor interested...obigwilliso


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

I highly recomend Ron at rod n reel depot. I had my girlfriend a pink and purple fish n chicks rod built for her for her birtday and she loved it. I also just had him build a rod for my sister for christmas with her college almamotto theme ( MARSHALL THUNDERING HERD ) its awsome. Dont tell its a surprise!


----------

